# Welche Autos werden in der Community gefahren?



## KingHelmer (18 Juli 2013)

Hi leute,

mich interessiert einfach mal, was die Programmierer heutzutage für Autos fahren 
Ich würde vorschlagen jeder schreibt es in der Form:

*Autoname* - *Grund für das Auto*

Ich fang an:

Smart fortwo - Fahre privat nur in Städten rum und kann eine Manuelle Schaltung nicht mehr sehen, außerdem macht Parken so richtig Spaß  

Würde mich über ein paar Resonanzen freuen 

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## Blockmove (18 Juli 2013)

BMW X1 2.0sd - Familienkutsche mit Heckantrieb

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## hucki (18 Juli 2013)

Bin zwar kein Programmierer, aber trotzdem -

bis vor kurzem:
1. Golf 3 Cabrio - weil offen fahren einfach Laune macht. 
2. Mazda 5 - weil wir auf dem Dorf wohnen und vorher für jede Sache, bei der man mit 'ner befreundeten Familie irgend wohin wollte, immer 2 Autos benötigte. Da hat mich dieser Kompakt-Van mit den einklappbaren Zusatzsitzen in Flexibilität (verwandelbar von 2- bis 7-Sitzer ohne was ein- oder auszubauen), Platzangebot, Design und auch vom Preis einfach überzeugt.

Da ich jetzt aber einen MultiVan als Firmenwagen bekommen habe, habe ich mich schweren Herzens zuerst von meinem 19-jährigem Golf getrennt. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass wir nach unserem Urlaub auch noch unseren 4-jährigen Mazda abstossen werden, da ein "großes" Auto reicht.

Und nun rate mal, was dann wahrscheinlich der neue Zweitwagen für meine bessere Hälfte bzw. für's sonnige WE wird!


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Juli 2013)

> Und nun rate mal, was dann wahrscheinlich der neue Zweitwagen für meine bessere Hälfte bzw. für's sonnige WE wird!


Dann gleich der Rat: Nimm nur die Radio-Vorrüstung, also kein Soundpaket und bau ein Doppel-DIN Radio selbst ein. Kleiner Aufwand, große Wirkung und VIEL günstiger als der Dreck der ab Werk dabei is


----------



## Sps-rookie (18 Juli 2013)

Peugeot 407 Break 170 Pferde 2 Liter Turbo Diesel

Gute Leisteung, nicht zu groß aber immer noch genügent Platz um darin zu zweit zu schalfen.


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Juli 2013)

> schalfen.



Ach so nennt man das bei euch also ROFLMAO


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (18 Juli 2013)

Audi A6 Avant. Zuverlässig Praktisch und genug Platz.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juli 2013)

T5 Multivan 2 Liter 180PS  .... einfach nur genial ... (ok... in Innenstädten manchmal etwas unhandlich)   und mit Radio/Navi ab Werk.... weiß gar nicht was es daran auszusetzen gibt ...... wenn ich laute Mucke hören will gehe ich in die Disko 

zur Zeit fahre ich allerdings einen VW Polo mit dem Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite .... bin froh wenn ich das Ding morgen wieder abgeben darf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Juli 2013)

Baby-Bayer 118D. Sehr zufrieden, sehr wirtschaftlich, super Ausstattung. Nur im Winter macht es oftmals keinen Spaß. Ich komme aus Thüringen. Wenn ich jeden Tag über'n Berg müsste, wäre der Kleine ein NoGo. Zu einem X-Derivat hatte es zum damaligen (nicht geplanten) Zeitpunkt gerade nicht gereicht. BJ 12/98, vor zwei Jahren gebraucht gekauft. Wenn er groß ist, will er ein ALPINA D3 werden, sagt er  .


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Juli 2013)

> mit Radio/Navi ab Werk.... weiß gar nicht was es daran auszusetzen gibt



Das bezog sich nur auf den Smart. hier muss man für einigermaßen guten sound die Türen Dämmen und ein anderes Radio + Hardware einbauen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2013)

Ich fahre ein VW UP, meine Frau fährt ein A5 3.0 TDI SB,
den darf ich nicht fahren, nur bezahlen. Meine Frau sagt
der Wagen ist zu schnell für mich und ich sehe hinter dem
Lenkrad nicht aus .


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein VW UP, meine Frau fährt ein A5 3.0 TDI SB,
> den darf ich nicht fahren, nur bezahlen. Meine Frau sagt
> der Wagen ist zu schnell für mich und ich sehe hinter dem
> Lenkrad nicht aus .



Irgendwas läuft da mächtig schief bei dir......


----------



## hucki (18 Juli 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Und nun rate mal, was dann wahrscheinlich der neue Zweitwagen für meine bessere Hälfte bzw. für's sonnige WE wird!





KingHelmer schrieb:


> Dann gleich der Rat ...





KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das bezog sich nur auf den Smart.


Dann hast Du falsch geraten :


hucki schrieb:


> 1. Golf 3 Cabrio - weil offen fahren einfach Laune macht.
> 
> ... habe ich mich schweren Herzens zuerst von meinem 19-jährigem Golf getrennt.







Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> T5 Multivan 2 Liter 180PS  .... einfach nur genial ...


Ich hab' zwar auch 2 Liter, aber nur 145PS. Und ich muss Dir Recht geben -> ich liebe mein neues, geniales Baby!
Und auch mit dem Sound bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Das bezog sich nur auf den Smart. hier muss man für einigermaßen guten sound die Türen Dämmen und ein anderes Radio + Hardware einbauen


..Und wahrscheinlich einen Volumenstromregler im Bodenblech:s22: ? Nein im Ernst, einen Smart finde ich echt clever, auf jeden Fall für den Stadtverkehr. Aber für weitere Strecken? Wie ist das Fahrgefühl auf der Autobahn? Um täglich an die Arbeit zu kommen, wäre mir jedes Vehicle recht. Ich hatte auch schon mit einem Smart geliebäugelt, ich fahre zur Arbeit nur etwa zwei Kilometer - für einen Diesel ohnehin nachteilig. Aber ich fahre öfters auch privat weitere Strecken. Was kostet eigentlich ein Zweitwagen in der Versicherung? Würde sich ein gebrauchter Smart für mich lohnen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon mit einem Smart geliebäugelt, ich fahre zur Arbeit nur etwa zwei Kilometer - für einen Diesel ohnehin nachteilig.



Da könnte man ja auch mit dem Fahrrad fahren, soll sogar gesund sein


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Juli 2013)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ..Und wahrscheinlich einen Volumenstromregler im Bodenblech:s22: ? Nein im Ernst, einen Smart finde ich echt clever, auf jeden Fall für den Stadtverkehr. Aber für weitere Strecken? Wie ist das Fahrgefühl auf der Autobahn? Um täglich an die Arbeit zu kommen, wäre mir jedes Vehicle recht. Ich hatte auch schon mit einem Smart geliebäugelt, ich fahre zur Arbeit nur etwa zwei Kilometer - für einen Diesel ohnehin nachteilig. Aber ich fahre öfters auch privat weitere Strecken. Was kostet eigentlich ein Zweitwagen in der Versicherung? Würde sich ein gebrauchter Smart für mich lohnen?



Auf der autobahn isses unwahrscheinlich schlecht. Ich persönlich traue mich gar nciht, schneller als 130 km/h zu fahrn. Der effekt, wenn man an Wagen vorbeifährt bezogen auf den Seitenwind ist einfach gigantisch. Man muss sich extrem konzentrieren.
Wenn gebrauchter Smart dann nicht über 30000 km auf der uhr (meine Meinung). Wichtig is auch, dass es kein Kurzstreckenfahrzeug war. Wenn viel gefahren werden soll, dann nur der Diesel. Der Benziner ist wirklich nicht für weite Strecken (>200km) gemacht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein VW UP, meine Frau fährt ein A5 3.0 TDI SB,
> den darf ich nicht fahren, nur bezahlen. Meine Frau sagt
> der Wagen ist zu schnell für mich und ich sehe hinter dem
> Lenkrad nicht aus .



Traue Niemanden der drei Tage blutet und danach immer noch lebt, sage ich da nur  !


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da könnte man ja auch mit dem Fahrrad fahren, soll sogar gesund sein


Ja, das habe ich auch schon gehört. Ich würde sogar gerne laufen (in meinem Alter "gehen"). Meine guten Vorsätze werden nur öfters mal nicht meinem menschlichen Grundbedürfnis nach Ausschlafen gerecht. in diesem Sinne... Gute Nacht!


----------



## hucki (18 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... mit dem Fahrrad fahren, soll sogar gesund sein


Gesund und Programmierer - ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Gesund und Programmierer - ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?



War ich früher mal, ich bin immer mit den Fahrad
zur Arbeit Gefahren, wenn auch nur 10 KM, aber
vorher immer noch zum frühschwimmen um 6 ins
Freibad. 

Jetzt ist der Hintereifen von meinen Fahrrad Platt und
der Bademeister sagt, der Walfisch kommt mir nicht ins
Becken.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ..der Bademeister sagt, der Walfisch kommt mir nicht ins
> Becken.


Stell dir mal vor, deine Frau würde solche Sprüche ... ROFLMAO

Hab' ich's nicht gesagt, traue niemanden... !


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (19 Juli 2013)

Mal ne frage hier zum Thema Auto passend. Wenn es auch eher das private betrifft. Wer hat den sein Auto mit netten Spielereien "verwöhnt" und wenn was ? Ich meine der Einfallsreichtum ist ja gerade hier im Forum nahezu unerschöpflich.


----------



## FvE (19 Juli 2013)

Auto? Marke? öhm

Wichtig ist mir nur, dass sich mein Fahrer verbeugt, wenn er mir die Tür auf hält


----------



## Matze001 (19 Juli 2013)

Ich bin zur Zeit mit nem BringMichWerkstatt 318i BJ98 unterwegs.

Der macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, deshalb bin ich grad am Grübeln was es so schönes neues gibt.
Leider fahre ich zum Geschäft eine Strecke 3,8km (zur Zeit wegen Baustelle zurück 8km) und zum Einkaufen etwa auch sowas um die 3-4km. Sonst wird mein Auto gerade selten bewegt, es sind wieder die Tage an denen man Aufsteht wenn andere noch Schlafen, und heim kommt wenn andere schon lange schlafen.

Grüße

Marcel

Edit: hab das Thema verpasst... nun korrekt dargstellt...

BMW 318i BJ98 - Weil es fährt*

*manchmal


----------



## FvE (19 Juli 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit mit nem BringMichWerkstatt 318i BJ98 unterwegs.
> 
> Der macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, deshalb bin ich grad am Grübeln was es so schönes neues gibt.
> Leider fahre ich zum Geschäft eine Strecke 3,8km (zur Zeit wegen Baustelle zurück 8km) und zum Einkaufen etwa auch sowas um die 3-4km. Sonst wird mein Auto gerade selten bewegt, es sind wieder die Tage an denen man Aufsteht wenn andere noch Schlafen, und heim kommt wenn andere schon lange schlafen.
> ...



Und ich dachte immer die Abkürzung steht für BayrischerMistWagen


----------



## Krumnix (19 Juli 2013)

Fahre einen VW CC 2.0 177. Grund: Habe jeden Tag 90km Fahrweg (45 eine Strecke), da wollte ich was mit Komfort und trotzdem Sparsam.
Verbrauche aktuell um die 5,4l und bin nicht grad langsam unterwegs. Das hatte mich damals überzeugt. 

Naja und dann noch Vollausstattung, da ich öfters auch mit dem Auto in Urlaub fahre und man sich da bissel mehr gönnen kann


----------



## Astralavista (19 Juli 2013)

Astra-H GTC 2.0 Turbo - inkl. Kleiner Softwareanpassung und Autogasumbau
Grund: Sparsam aber nicht spaßarm


----------



## himbeergeist (19 Juli 2013)

....aktuell einen Chevrolet Trax Diesel Allrad, habe täglich 60 km zur Arbeit und muss im Winter über ungeräumte Straßen. Sparsam ist der auch noch , will nur aktuell 5,2L.
Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich gerade einen Skoda Yeti gegönnt, auch Diesel Allrad, täglich 100km zur Arbeit.


----------



## dentech (19 Juli 2013)

ich fahre Audi TT 2.0 TFSI, solange man sich sonst nichts gönnt


----------



## dtsclipper (19 Juli 2013)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> ... Wer hat den sein Auto mit netten Spielereien "verwöhnt" und wenn was ? ...



Habe meinem Astra G Edition 2000 1.6 Benziner 'ne Thule Dachbox spendiert!


----------



## Mobi (19 Juli 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> zur Zeit fahre ich allerdings einen VW Polo mit dem Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite .... bin froh wenn ich das Ding morgen wieder abgeben darf


Ist ja in Lippe nicht ungewöhnlich 

Ich fahre einen Ford Focus Turnier 1.8 Benzin. Schön groß.


----------



## FvE (19 Juli 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> War ich früher mal, ich bin immer mit den Fahrad
> zur Arbeit Gefahren, wenn auch nur 10 KM, aber
> vorher immer noch zum frühschwimmen um 6 ins
> Freibad.
> ...



Alt aber passend:

Woran merkt man, dass man eindeutig zu fett ist?
Man liegt am Strand und GreenPeace versucht einen zurück ins Wasser zu schieben


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Juli 2013)

Mobi schrieb:


> Ist ja in Lippe nicht ungewöhnlich
> 
> Ich fahre einen Ford Focus Turnier 1.8 Benzin. Schön groß.




Mein Lippe liegt grade in Cumbria..... Er fuhr Ford und kam nicht wieder ......


----------



## dtsclipper (19 Juli 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ..... Er fuhr Ford und kam nicht wieder ......



ja ja, mit dem Ford fort 
und mit dem Zug heim...


----------



## mariob (19 Juli 2013)

Och,


> ja ja, mit dem Ford fort
> und mit dem Zug heim...


 das geht auch mit nem Vito, nur das die Dinger ab 100 eine braune Rostwolke hinter sich herziehen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## thomass5 (19 Juli 2013)

Golf Variant 1,6TDI für Frau und Familie,
Kawa Z750R für mich im Sommer,
Toyota Corolla BJ  1998 für mich im Winter


----------



## marlob (19 Juli 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ..
> 
> zur Zeit fahre ich allerdings einen VW Polo mit dem Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite .... bin froh wenn ich das Ding morgen wieder abgeben darf


Darum fahre ich da wo du gerade bist immer mit dem Taxi

Ansonsten fahre ich einen Ford Focus Kombi. Warum? Keine Ahnung, könnte auch ein x-beliebiges anderes sein. Habe ich mir damals gekauft als ich angefangen bin zu bauen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juli 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Darum fahre ich da wo du gerade bist immer mit dem Taxi
> 
> Ansonsten fahre ich einen Ford Focus Kombi. Warum? Keine Ahnung, könnte auch ein x-beliebiges anderes sein. Habe ich mir damals gekauft als ich angefangen bin zu bauen.



Aber zur Arbeit nach Holland fährst du schon mit dem Fahrrad?


----------



## peter(R) (20 Juli 2013)

Fürs arbeiten ein Volvo V70 - mein dritter hintereinander - die beiden davor störungsfrei 300 000 km gefahren - warum also wechseln 
und für den Spass nach Feierabend eine Corvette Baujahr 72

peter(R)


----------



## Dotzi (20 Juli 2013)

Von der Corvette würde ich gerne Bilder sehen.


----------



## Toki0604 (20 Juli 2013)

VW T3 Doka 1,7D Bj1990 mit Spriegel und Plane in Oliv von der BW 
Warum? Weils einfach Spaß macht ;-)

Toki


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juli 2013)

Dotzi schrieb:


> Von der Corvette würde ich gerne Bilder sehen.



Würde jetzt (a) noch vollmi anworten und (b) wir 
an deser Stelle eine Statistik aufstellen, wäre die 
Corvette das meistgefahrene Programiererauto.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juli 2013)

Ich bin zwar kein Programmierer, aber

Sharan 2.0 Diesel – erhöhte Sitzposition und ordentlich Platz


----------



## peter(R) (20 Juli 2013)

@ Dozi
Bitte sehr bitte gleich ! 

@ Gerhard Bäuerle
ich hatte glaube ich betont, daß das NICHT mein Programmierauto ist.

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2013)

peter(R) schrieb:


> ich hatte glaube ich betont, daß das NICHT mein Programmierauto ist.
> Anhang anzeigen 21243
> Anhang anzeigen 21244



Geiles Auto, glaube ich gerne das du damit nicht zum Kunden fährst, 
er wird wohl ein wenig Benzin verbrauchen, also würdest du bei jedem
Auftrag Verlust machen.

Schreib doch mal etwas zu den technischen Daten.


----------



## KingHelmer (20 Juli 2013)

sehe gerade, du kommst ja aus Karlsruhe. Wenn du magst, können wir ja mal ein Rennen fahren. Deine corvette gegen meinen smart


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juli 2013)

Ich glaube du solltest zum Forentreffen nach Iffze kommen (ist ja nicht weit) dann haben wir zwei davon rumstehen

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Du brauchst dann aber auch noch einen Aufkleber von der Umbrella Corp.


----------



## peter(R) (20 Juli 2013)

@ Rostiger Nagel

V8 (logisch ) small block 350 ci ( 5,7 l) Leistung ca 350 PS V max. ca 230 km/h 
Verbrauch beim bummeln ca. 12 l, bei Vollgas nie getestet müsste aber so um die 35 l liegen. Aber eigentlich fährt man so einen Wagen eher selten voll.
Tank ist so klein, dass ich immernoch für 60 € volltanken kann. Kofferraum gibts nicht - ausser das Dach ist geschlossen ( Targa ) dann wird der Platz für die Halbdächer zum Kofferraum (passt aber kein Koffer rein ).
Fahren macht tierisch Spass. Drehmoment ohne Ende. Der 4. Gang zieht von 40km/h bis Höchstgeschwindigkeit ohne ruckeln. Sprich Schalten beim Anfahren eigentlich 1.Gang, nach 10m 4.Gang - das wars.

@ Matze001
würde ich gerne machen allerdings ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass ich da bei den Saudis hocke. :-(
Was für eine hast Du denn ??


peter(R)


----------



## Matze001 (20 Juli 2013)

Ich hab keine! Der Vollmi hat eine!

Das Treffen in Iffze ist mitte September (wenn es wird wie die letzten Jahre)

vielleicht klappt es ja

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> sehe gerade, du kommst ja aus Karlsruhe. Wenn du magst, können wir ja mal ein Rennen fahren. Deine corvette gegen meinen smart



Hab mal irgendwann nen Bericht gelesen ... Diesel-Smart gegen Lambo oder Ferrari von München nach Hamburg.
Gewinner war der Smart. Der Sportler machte zuviel Zeit beim Tanken kaputt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juli 2013)

peter(R) schrieb:


> ich hatte glaube ich betont, daß das NICHT mein Programmierauto ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 21243
> Anhang anzeigen 21244



Mit diesem schönen Auto auf eine staubige Baustelle,
das geht schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## JesperMP (20 Juli 2013)

Ich habe einmal ein Smart Diesel probiert.
Beim Automieter sagte ich "Mein Herr, ich will ein Zwei-Sitzer mit Motor hinten". Dann bekam ich ein Smart. 
War OK, auch auf den Autobahn, nach gewöhnung. Aber der Diesel erzeugte viel Geräusch besonders auf den Autobahn.

Privat habe ich gerade ein Citroën C3 gekauft. 
Hauptgrund: Preis.
Es hat alles was ich brauche, hat genug Platz für mich und meine zwei grosse Jungen.


----------



## KingHelmer (20 Juli 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Privat habe ich gerade ein Citroën C3 gekauft.
> Hauptgrund: Preis.
> Es hat alles was ich brauche, hat genug Platz für mich und meine zwei grosse Jungen.



Mein Smart hat nach vorne auch viel Platz für die zwei großen "Jungs" meiner Freundin


----------



## JesperMP (20 Juli 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Mein Smart hat nach vorne auch viel Platz für die zwei großen "Jungs" meiner Freundin


Erst nach den zweiten durchlesen hab ich es kapiert.


----------



## SoftMachine (21 Juli 2013)

.
Nanu,

niemand ausser RN seiner Angetrauten (Gruss unbekannterweise) und dentech fahren einen Audi ?

Hier mal meiner: Audi 100 2,3E Baujahr 1992 als Kombi, jetzt bald 550.000 km auf dem Tacho (als Benziner), 
Hebe-/Schiebedach und auch sonstigen (damaligen) Komfort, hinten Schlafliege und eine kleine Werkbank,
einen Kühlschrank, eine dicke Kiste mit Arbeitsmaterial, 230V Anschluss für externe Versorgung, ein kleiner 
Schreibtisch fehlt auch nicht.
Und Kabelkanäle passen bis 3,5m Länge am Stück rein (bei geschlossener Heckklappe).

Gruss


----------



## FvE (21 Juli 2013)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Nanu,
> 
> niemand ausser RN seiner Angetrauten (Gruss unbekannterweise) und dentech fahren einen Audi ?
> ...



Stell doch mal ein Bild rein, das möchte ich sehen


----------



## vollmi (21 Juli 2013)

Ich hab n Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.2 MPi Limited. Schon 400'000 km drauf 20 Jahre alt und läuft und läuft und läuft. Das Ding kann man irgendwie nicht töten. 
Ich hab dem mal noch etwas höhergelegt, fette Reifen und Rockrails druntergebaut. Und durch Island hab ich ihn auch schon geprügelt.

Wird jetzt aber wohl mit einem New Skoda Okavia unterstützt für weite geschäftliche Strecken.
Auf den freu ich mich wegen der vielen elektronischen Gizmos wie Abstandsautomat, Spurhalteelektronik, Standheizung etc. Ich steh auf die Elektronischen Gizmos. 

Daneben noch ne 03er Corvette C5 Coupe. Die fahr ich eigentlich auch fast täglich auch mal zu Kunden wenns keine krasse Baustelle ist und einigermassen das Wetter.

mfG René


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juli 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wird jetzt aber wohl mit einem New Skoda Okavia unterstützt für weite geschäftliche Strecken.
> Auf den freu ich mich wegen der vielen elektronischen Gizmos wie Abstandsautomat, Spurhalteelektronik, Standheizung etc. Ich steh auf die Elektronischen Gizmos.



Den hab ich auch ins Auge gefasst. Welchen Motor hast du gewählt?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vollmi (21 Juli 2013)

Den 1.8er Tsi 180 PS mit dem DSG fühlt sich mindestens so kräftig an wie die 230PS im Jeep.
Hört sich nur nicht so kräftig an.

mfG René


----------



## borromeus (21 Juli 2013)

Touareg V8 TDI, 340PS, Verbrauch 10l.
Schon mein dritter T-Rex, aber der erste mit V8.
Absolutes Traum das Teil.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juli 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> Touareg V8 TDI, 340PS, Verbrauch 10l.




Bei dem Verbrauch kann das Teil aber keinen Spass machen........


----------



## Toki0604 (21 Juli 2013)

> Bei dem Verbrauch kann das Teil aber keinen Spass machen........


DOCH... von Tankstop bis Tankstop ist das ne Wucht!!!

Aber Spaß beiseite, Hubraum ist nur durch noch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen...
Und dabei ist das Drehmoment der letztliche Faktor!
Und das Teil ist der absolute Hammer schlecht hin...
Nem Golf 3 GTI oder BMW 3er etc. schenkt der damit an jeder Ampel nur ein müdes Lächeln 
Nach dem Vergleich kriegen die Abends keinen mehr Hoch 
Alleine DAS ist den Verbrauch Rechtfertigung genug ( wenns man sichs leisten kann..)

Gruß, Toki


----------



## vollmi (21 Juli 2013)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Aber Spaß beiseite, Hubraum ist nur durch noch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen...



Oh ja 



> Nem Golf 3 GTI oder BMW 3er etc. schenkt der damit an jeder Ampel nur ein müdes Lächeln



Das ist allerdings eher dem Allrad und der kleinen Übersetzung geschuldet.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juli 2013)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Nem Golf 3 GTI oder BMW 3er etc. schenkt der damit an jeder Ampel nur ein müdes Lächeln
> Nach dem Vergleich kriegen die Abends keinen mehr Hoch



Bin ich froh, dass mich sowas kalt lässt 
Bei den (aktuellen) 3er BMW würd ich deine Aussage aber nicht so stehen lassen.
Da gibt es auch flotte Sachen mit Allrad denen man die Leistung auch nicht ansieht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## kolbendosierer (21 Juli 2013)

Moin,

Ford Galaxy 2,8l. 204 PS mit Gasumbau.
Schön viel Platz in der Kiste.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juli 2013)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> DOCH... von Tankstop bis Tankstop ist das ne Wucht!!!
> 
> Aber Spaß beiseite, Hubraum ist nur durch noch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen...
> Und dabei ist das Drehmoment der letztliche Faktor!
> ...




Aber diesen Spass gibt es nicht mit 10l auf 100km ...... Das kann  mir niemand erzählen.


----------



## Astralavista (21 Juli 2013)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Aber Spaß beiseite, Hubraum ist nur durch noch mehr Hubraum zu ersetzen...



Oder durch mehr Ladedruck


----------



## c.wehn (21 Juli 2013)

Ich hab nen Golf 6 Variant mit 2l/140PS und bin zufrieden.


----------



## testuser (21 Juli 2013)

seit dieser Woche einen Skoda Superb Facelift mit 2l/140PS L&K, vorher hatte ich einen VW Passat 1,6l/105PS.


----------



## Steffen90 (22 Juli 2013)

BMW 120i Bj 2005/2006 M-Paket
Le-Mans Blau
Aktuell 10,4l/100km 
Jährliche Fahrleistung ca. 7000km

€dit:
Grund für das Fahrzeug:
Wollt ich schon immer haben seit er 2004 erschienen ist, und bei der Kilometerleistung eh sch.... egal is was ich fün Auto hab^^


----------



## himbeergeist (22 Juli 2013)

10,4l / 100? Habs gewusst, die Bayern saufen


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juli 2013)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> 10,4l / 100? Habs gewusst, die Bayern saufen



Naja der Benziner von Steffen ist noch ein Urbayer 
Durstig und vergleichsweise behäbig.

Eigentlich war der 120d damals die bessere Wahl.

Gruß
Dieter (damals 118d-Fahrer)


----------



## peter(R) (23 Juli 2013)

10,4 l  mit einem 120i ? Das verblüfft mich schon ein wenig. Ganz schön viel für einen "Kleinwagen".
Mein Volvo V70 braucht - bei strammer Fahrweise - 7,5 l Diesel und wenn ich in Holland oder der Schweiz unterwegs bin steht sogar die 6 vorne.
Und der Volvo gilt ja gemeinhin als Großraumpanzer.

peter(R)


----------



## Steffen90 (23 Juli 2013)

Muss mich korrigieren.
Gestern draugeschaut, und die Anzeige ist gefallen auf 10,2l 
Wen wunderts, wenn ich wie gesagt ca 7000km im jahr fahre, da kommt fast nur Kurzstrecke zusammen in der Stadt.

Habe ihn seit anfang Juli
Davor war ein Polarsilberner Ford Focus MK1 mein.
1,4l 75PS Benzin mit in etwa den gleichen geschätzten Verbrauchswerten bei exakt gleicher Fahrweise (Soweit man das sagen kann weil mehr PS, etc)
UND ICH RASE NICHT!  

Das Fahrzeug musste weichen, weil Freundin ihr Opel Corsa C 1,0l nach und nach den Dienst quittiert, und den Focus jetzt übernommen hat 


BTW: Braucht jemand einen gut gepflegten Tiptop Opel Corsa C?


----------



## mnuesser (27 Juli 2013)

Hab nen Audi A5 Sportsback, 2l Quattro
saugt sich etwa 7,5l bei sportlicher fahrweise...
Ich "darf" den allerdings nur fahren, ist mein Firmenwagen, geleaset
Privat hab ich nen Weber Grill und nen Fahrrad, beides hat Räder


----------

